# help with replacing broken dipstick guide tube?



## mhettotdi (Dec 5, 2012)

so my dipstick guide tube is broken clean off at the engine block. i can see the remnants of the piece that fit down in the hole and am planing to very carefully pull that out. i have the upper guide tube but as far as i can tell from my Bentley, there is a lower guide tube that i can not find at local shop or online. am i wrong? please help me i am perplexed.


----------



## tomjv (Jun 15, 2001)

*broken dip stick*

I'm having a related issue. I actually replaced mine several years back.
Anyway, here's one related thread;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1628248-Broken-Oil-Dipstick-W12-Engine

Here's another where they flame the guy for posting the "how to";
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3233751-DIY-Oil-funnel-dipstick-replacement

You said you couldn't find the part. Call German Auto Parts (or similar). Many times they don't list uncommon parts on line.

I changed mine a while back and now the oil level has changed. Has this ever happened to anyone?
TomJV


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

You don't mention what motor you have. 2.0 AEG? ABA? VR6 maybe?


----------



## VWMech01 (Apr 13, 2005)

If I had to guess, the lower guide tube is that which comes out of the block...the tube with the 'remnants' you mention stuck in it. 

I just had to do this with the Cabrio (2002-MK3.5), and my MKIV 1.8t. The upper (plastic) tube had become so brittle, I had no hope of getting that plastic inside the metal (lower) guide tube out in one piece. Yes, bits of plastic fell into the oil pan. I didn't like it, but as far as I know, they're still in there. They were pretty small. 

That was probably 20k miles ago or more. 

I could've dropped the oil pan & pulled them out, but where's the adventure in that?! They're plastic...and they're probably stuck on the screen of the pickup tube. There wasn't enough plastic there to cause a problem. (I hope.)


----------

